# Help with Teresa Smith 'Treasure' Goldens



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Ask the breeder to see the heart and eye clearances for the stud, they are not listed on K9Data or the OFA website. The breeder likely has hard copies they can show you.


----------

